

Stanford researchers' cooling glove 'better than steroids' - brdrak
http://news.stanford.edu/news/2012/august/cooling-glove-research-082912.html

======
pedalpete
I'm thinking of all the exercise we participate in that has us wrapping our
hands around something and holding on, which essentially limits our palms
ability to release the heat. If these handles were cooled, would we see the
same effect?

~~~
proksoup
My understanding is that they key components are the vacuum and the extreme
cold. The vacuum allows a lot more heat to be transferred than there would be
in anything held onto.

~~~
pedalpete
You're making the assumption that a vacuum can't be wrapped in your hand.
Though I'm thinking a simple perforated tube which sucks the air out would act
as a vacuum.

------
proksoup
Sounds great. I'll buy one. Where's the kickstarter?

~~~
xanados
A company called AVACore has the rights, and they charge a hand and a leg for
it (~$2000, and apparently only sell to select groups). I looked into making
one myself based on the published papers. It doesn't seem too hard but
probably just a bit outside of my proficiencies.

Edit: I just discovered a DIY link to it, so looks like others had the same
idea. Now that the trail has been blazed maybe I'll look into it again.
<http://www.instructables.com/id/CoreControl-DIY/>

